# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Tổng Hợp khuyến mãi nhà ¢ái 888b hot nhất hè 2020

## vietvovin88

*Tổng Hợp khuyến mãi nhà ¢ái 888b*

 Nhà ¢ái 888b là nhà ¢ái mới trình làng vào giữa năm 2019. Hiện tại sau thời gian hoạt động gần 1 năm họ tung ra các chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn cho Hội Viên mới, khuyến mãi lần đầu nạp tiền, khuyến mãi hàng ngày theo loại game trực tuyển trên trang. Một trong những điều người chơi rất quan tâm đấy là tỷ lệ hoàn trả cao, khi bạn tham gia chơi tại trang chủ nhà ¢ái 888b không những có thể nhận hoàn trả ngày mà còn có cả hoàn trả tuần với tỷ lệ cao. Bên cạnh đó còn có rất nhiều khuyến mãi giúp người chơi mỗi ngày. Đặc biệt là bơm lên máu (hỗ trợ khi hội viên thua cược từ 500 điểm trở lên) theo loại game. Bài viết này hỗ trợ các hội viên mới và hội viên thân thiết 888b chi tiết từ A đến Z các khuyến mãi 888b tai website https://nhacai888bvietnam.com/

 ĐĂNG KÝ HỘI VIÊN:

 QUU TRÌNH CẬP NHẬT THÔNG TIN

 Một trong quyền lợi rất quan trọng của khách hàng mới khi đăng ký trên trang B.E.T 888b hay bất kỳ trang B.E.T nào là thông tin cá nhân phải _chi tiết - chính xác - đầy đủ_. Hoàn thiện đủ thông tin giúp người chơi có cơ hội nhận được nhiều phần thưởng giá trị để trải nghiệm miễn phí và rút tiền nhà ¢ái 888b như 38 điểm hoặc 108 điểm (1 điểm trong trang B.E.T tương đương với 1000vnđ).

 Để có thể hoàn thiện thông tin nhanh nhất và chính xác nhất hội viên mới làm theo 3 bước cơ bản dưới đây:

*Bước 1:* Chọn vào biểu tượng hình người ở góc trên cùng bên phải ở giao diện điện thoại. Ở phần này người mới phải điền đủ thông tin ở hai mục sau:
 -* Thông Tin Cá Nhân
 - Thẻ Ngân Hàng Của Tôi*

*Bước 2*: Chọn mục cần điền thông tin đầu tiên *"Thông Tin Cá Nhân"*
 Hội viên hết sức lưu ý ở mục này phải điền đủ 3 thông tin cơ bản sau:
*1. Họ và Tên* (phải điền vào họ tên thật và trùng với họ tên "Thẻ Ngân Hàng Của Tôi" ở bước 3.
*2. Số điện thoại* (phải là số điện thoại chính chủ và có thể liên hệ khi khách hàng rút tiền lần đầu tiên sẽ có chuyên viên gọi điện để xác minh).
*3. Email* (có thể nhập vào email hoặc gmail mà khách hàng sử dụng thường xuyên để bộ phận ưu đãi 888b có thể gửi đến khách hàng các chương trình ưu đãi hấp dẫn từ nhà ¢ái 888b.

*Bước 3:* Nhập vào thẻ ngân hàng mà hội viên sử dụng để thao tác nạp tiền hoặc rút tiền về tài khoản.
*Đặc biệt:* Khi tham gia chơi cá cược tại nhà ¢ái 888b người chơi có thể nạp tiền vào tài khoản chơi từ bất cứ tài khoản nào. Tuy nhiên nếu thực hiện thao tác rút tiền về bắt buộc tài khoản phải chính chủ.
*Quan trọng:* Người chơi sau khi nhập thông tin phải thực hiện thao tác ấn vào lựa chọn *LƯU* để hoàn thiện các bước.

*06 Bước Hoàn Thiện Thông Tin Tài Khoản*

__
THƯỞNG 108 ĐIỂM HỘI VIÊN MỚITHƯỞNG NẠP LẦN ĐẤU ĐẾN 8888K HƯỞNG LÊN MÁU TRÒ CHƠI ĐIỆN TỬNHẬN THƯỞNG BẮN CÁNHẬN THƯỞNG LIVE******
Xem chi tiet cach nhan khuyen mai o day

----------

